# 【Oh Yeah Victory Bar Oatmail Raisin review】 ⑧/⑩



## JonSupps (Jun 5, 2015)

[SIZE=+2]*Oh Yeah Victory Bar Oatmail Raisin review*[/SIZE]






*Oh Yeah Victory Oatmeal Raisin has 200 calories, 21g protein, 9g active carbs and 5g of fat.*


[SIZE=+1]*Ingredients: 8/10*[/SIZE]





The bar is gluten free, with no artificial flavours or artificial sweeteners. It uses a good protein blend consisting of whey protein isolate, milk protein isolate and calcium caseinate.

Isolates are better than Concentrates, because they have higher amount of protein, which means less carbs and fat. It also helps people who have difficulty with diary. The bar makes use of the famous IMO (Isomalto-Oligosaccharides), sometimes also listed as prebiotic fiber, tapioca fiber or chicory fiber. Notice the nice touch with the gluten free oats (more expensive than just regular oats).

[SIZE=+1]*Macros: 8/10*[/SIZE]





h Yeah Victory Oatmeal Raisin is a 65g protein bar with 200 calories, 21g of protein, 28g of carbs, of which 17g are fiber, 7g of sugar and 6g of fat, low on sodium (salt). Oh Yeah Victory bars are a clear competitor to Quest Nutrition bars, which you can easily see by its texture (more on that later). These are very fine macros for a healthy nutritious protein bar.

[SIZE=+1]*Taste: 7.5/10*[/SIZE]





The Oatmean Raisin Victory gives you a slight taste of cinnamon that mixes well with the juicy raisins and the gluten free oats and gluten free cookies. You probably won’t feel much of the oats/cookies due to the sweetness of the raisins and the other ingredients.

It tastes a bit sweeter than I thought, because it makes use of four different types of sugar, like honey, evaporated cane, sugar and agave. The prebiotic fibre used in the bar (isomalto-oligosaccharides) is a sweet syrup, and the raisins also contribute to the sweeteness so the bar may be a bit too sweet for some.

The texture is soft, but dense. It makes the bar chewy and filling, which could act as a meal replacement.







[SIZE=+1]*Overall rating: 8/10*[/SIZE]
These Oh Yeah Victory bars are perfect to throw them in your bag and take them with you wherever you go. It’s a good treat without looking like some other candy bars. They’re healthy and delicious, gluten-free, high in protein and fibre. The bar is free of sugar alcohols and articial crap.

If you’re looking to eliminate all artificial sweeteners from your life, and a protein bar that tastes good, is comparable to Quest Bars in macros and that also tastes great, then this bar is for you. While oats and raisins may not be your typical go-to flavour, I strongly suggest you give it a try but the bar might just surprise you.[SIZE=-2]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Spongy (Jun 5, 2015)

Seriously?  You are so ****ing transparent.


----------

